# Exploding Flushmate



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

Call from one of our customers, there was a woman in the next stall when this went off. They all had a great laugh after they found out it was just the toilet.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

503 maybe? :whistling2:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I bet the tank lid hit the roof


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Man, could you imagine that lid hitting you in the back of the head.:wacko:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That unit didn't get fixed from the recall . Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> That unit didn't get fixed from the recall . Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yea... And probably a few more.... :yes:

The customer was lucky no one got hurt...
There is another pic here that is someone was sitting on the toilet there would have been a lot of blood...:yes:

Soooo... Are you selling the customer an Iron Removal Filter?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Some silicone and a 8" fernco spit up the side with some clamps should fix that up just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they should do a total recall on all pressure assist stools. The danger level is to hi.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have installed about 400 re called ones, of these 100 of which are in a nursing home. I went around the nursing home one day and about 25 had exploded, not to that extent but still bad enough they were pouring water out and running non stop. I contacted the supply house and told him about them and how I would need replacement tanks. So he had me fax him all the serial numbers. When he shipped replacements we had 100 tanks show up. They were comped through sloan and the supplier. Only crappy thing was we had to eat the labour to install them with new supplies. But that is better than a lawsuit because some one was killed. 
Do any of you still recommend these, if a customer wants one?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> We have installed about 400 re called ones, of these 100 of which are in a nursing home. I went around the nursing home one day and about 25 had exploded, not to that extent but still bad enough they were pouring water out and running non stop. I contacted the supply house and told him about them and how I would need replacement tanks. So he had me fax him all the serial numbers. When he shipped replacements we had 100 tanks show up. They were comped through sloan and the supplier. Only crappy thing was we had to eat the labour to install them with new supplies. But that is better than a lawsuit because some one was killed.
> Do any of you still recommend these, if a customer wants one?


I never did...
I'd do my best to steer the customer towards a Toto Drake or, a Caroma depending on the application...

All a Flushmate Toilet is, is a crappy toilet that someone bolted on a Supercharger and Nitrous....

It'll run great until it blows up!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Flushmate water closets cause blockages down stream. 

Think about it, the flush is long and stretched out, yes with lots of power to clean the skid marks off the porcelain. The issue is the long flush causes a long narrow slug of water which in a 4" line only wets the bottom quarter of the drain. So waste will fall out and build up in the line causing a blockage.

This is why when ever I sell a water closet I never sell a flushmate style. Gravity flush is the only way to go. Also when it comes to repairing them I try to educate the customer and replace it with a quality gravity flush water closet. If they refuse, then I call Sloan with the serial number and see if it is part of the recall. Last time I ran into this there was a flushmate tank that was not part of the recall but Sloan sent me a new replacement tank on their dime.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have a problem finding Caroma parts?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> Do you have a problem finding Caroma parts?


I buy them on-line...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I tried that for one up here. No where ships to canada.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> Do any of you still recommend these, if a customer wants one?


The answer is no. Won't do it. If customer insist, call another plumber.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> The answer is no. Won't do it. If customer insist, call another plumber.


That's where I'm at. I am almost afraid to use the one at the shop.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is from the trial lawyers association website. It is alleged to be from a Flushmate pressure-assist toilet. According to the website, there was an $18 million settlement in a series of federal class action lawsuits.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it too late to cash in on that money train? I'll slit myself for 18 million. 

All I have to do is find a toilet with the right serial number right?

Who wants a cut? 



Litterally.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> This is from the trial lawyers association website. It is alleged to be from a Flushmate pressure-assist toilet. According to the website, there was an $18 million settlement in a series of federal class action lawsuits.


Wowwww...that's crazy


----------

